# Feldbahn



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCOfKcdxtyM

Thinking about a portable "Feldbahn layout /link above is a very good "inspiration"


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The music in that video makes me think Homer Simpson is there somewhere.








You can do much better than plastic LGB V hoppers. The Bachmann ones are way too big for a field railway. Brandbright UK has them in a metal kit. 

Brandbright V hopper pictures

Andrew


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB is the least desirable rolling stock for me",inspiration" was meant to point towards the "Detail work putt into the Feldbahn Project" (people ,clutter/ buildings ,the weathering in general,the ingenuity off the animation ) Most videos have an sound track which makes my Maltese haul like a wolf ,butt there is a feature in youtube where you can turn off these annoying cords! 

Should have made it clear up front posting this link what to look for!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent set up, reminds me I have to weather my tippers


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I found the layout very inspiring and understood why you posted it. I was just commenting on the LGB V dump skips because there are better options around but not that easy to find. I am converting a string of Bachmann V dumps to 7/8ths at the moment with link and pin couplers and larger wide tread wheels. I'm going to give them a rusty beat up look. They are huge even for 7/8ths. 
The little metal wheels off the Bachmann V dumps make my Hartland V dumps look much better but I prefer the open frame look so I might end up getting some Brandbright ones. I think Ozark make some too but haven't checked them out yet.









Andrew


----------

